# New user: still completing setup



## martinwarrilow (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, I'm new around these parts.

Just started out, sorted out the coffee machine...however; I'm after the following parts to complete my set up (my kitchen isn't even finished yet)

Mahlkonig Vario

Reg Barber 58mm Tamper

i'll be looking on here for used items, so if you have any of the above, let me know!


----------



## martinwarrilow (Nov 23, 2013)

So...as an update, i've now got my Vario. On the equipment side i just need a Reg Barber Tamper.

If anyone can recommend a good starter pack of beans that would be great, i've seen that Has Bean has a starter pack. Would this put me in good stead?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there

When you drink coffee now , what kind of tastes etc do you like , and how do you drink it . Espresso ? Milk drinks ? Brewed as well ?

There are some other great tampers out there too. The torr tampers that are available from a member on here ( coffee chap ) are also excellent and worth looking at .


----------



## martinwarrilow (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm by no means a connoisseur, but at the moment i am starting to drink espresso...this came from a month long job in Italy, there weren't many milk based drinks, so i got used to drinking it. I preferred the deeper rounded tastes rather than the fruity and citrus espresso i'd tried in certain cafe's.

I also drink americano with a dash of milk...not particularly adventurous i know. I would like to be able to prepare milk based coffee's for guests at home.

I'll have a look at the Torr tampers. Many thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

martinwarrilow said:


> I'm by no means a connoisseur, but at the moment i am starting to drink espresso...this came from a month long job in Italy, there weren't many milk based drinks, so i got used to drinking it. I preferred the deeper rounded tastes rather than the fruity and citrus espresso i'd tried in certain cafe's.
> 
> I also drink americano with a dash of milk...not particularly adventurous i know. I would like to be able to prepare milk based coffee's for guests at home.
> 
> I'll have a look at the Torr tampers. Many thanks for the recommendation.


no worries , what machine are you making the espresso on, and with what basket ?

some of the Torrs/ barbers might be a better fit than a standard 58mm for example.

If you let us know the machine and or bakets being used we might be able to recommend more .


----------



## martinwarrilow (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm using a Gaggia Baby Class, which is advertised as having a 58mm basket.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Knock make good quality value for money tampers and come in a range of sizes


----------



## martinwarrilow (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll also have a good look at Knock!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Re beans , not sure what comes in the hasbean starter pack . You need to be looking for beans with the mediumish roast to fit the tastes you have described you like . Possibly stuff with the choc , nutty , caramel notes ?

Hasbean will have beans that fit that profile but not sure if it's the lighter stuff in the starter pack .

personally I'd try and finda Bean you like the look of get 500 g and have enough of the same thing to dial in your grinder and play with. Easy to get your mojo with one less variable to keep changing ( the bean type ) . But up to you there is the danger that you might get something not to your taste .

Extract original

rave signature or Italian job

some of the hasbean brazillians

might suit your taste and drinks profile .

Cheers


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Re beans , not sure what comes in the hasbean starter pack . You need to be looking for beans with the mediumish roast to fit the tastes you have described you like . Possibly stuff with the choc , nutty , caramel notes ?
> 
> Hasbean will have beans that fit that profile but not sure if it's the lighter stuff in the starter pack .
> 
> ...


Nothing in the Has Bean starter pack with tastes like that, they do much better beans than that pack.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Make sure you get rid of the pressurised basket.

Re beans - Get a Kilo of this http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13472-HasBean-Christmas-discounts


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Stupid moderator rule thing!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would suggest HB are pretty difficult beans to find your footing with.....


----------



## martinwarrilow (Nov 23, 2013)

What would you recommend as a good alternative for the standard pressurised basket? I bought a new rubber seal for it, and a perfect crema pin...as i bought My Gaggia baby class used, and it didn't include those two parts.

so; in regards to the beans, i think you're right...i should get a larger pack of something. Some of the ones you've suggested i'll have a look at.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Any standard non-pressurised 58mm basket. Something like http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-17g


----------



## martinwarrilow (Nov 23, 2013)

Could you explain further what effect changing the pressurised for a non pressurised basket will have?


----------



## martinwarrilow (Nov 23, 2013)

...hold that explanation. I'm doing a bit of research, and i can see why i need to change the basket for non pressurised.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> I would suggest HB are pretty difficult beans to find your footing with.....


Kyle try their Brazilian Cachoeira it's really easy to extract as espresso.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Charlie I can't believe you are such a hasbean convert now!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Only that one lot though lol, and the current DSOL from James is only very very slightly darker roast, I was surprised by those particular Has Bean beans, although Gary has picked a bag out for me from the Sage testing lot based upon my taste in coffee so we'll see. I picked up some rather nice dark roasted Burundi Murama from Roberts and Co today, their first ever bulk roast of this coffee, never tried any from Burundi yet so looking forward to these.


----------

